# Why do people hate Flow snowboards?



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't get it. I really don't. What is so bad about Flow snowboards? Not talking bindings here, I can imagine that those are really up to preference. But seriously, the snowboards can't be bad if people like Antti Autti and Scotty Lago are riding them?

I just got into a pretty big argument with two of my housemates (live on dorms) that said Flow snowboards are basically junk and their bindings aren't much better either. One of them rides a burton custom x and the other a forum something something. Can someone please explain me what it is that's so bad about Flow?


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually I ask myself the same question. Defintely not too sure why people dont like it and why you really don't see anyone riding one. I looked on ther website and they actually don't really have a big selection of boards to choose from, and they have nothing below a 149 in men's sizes. They barely have any park boards, they don't have a jib-noodle board, and the rest of their all-mountain boards seem like theyre all the same. As for quality, maybe the boards are good, but as far as selection I think they're lacking.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Muusers said:


> I don't get it. I really don't. What is so bad about Flow snowboards? Not talking bindings here, I can imagine that those are really up to preference. But seriously, the snowboards can't be bad if people like Antti Autti and Scotty Lago are riding them?
> 
> I just got into a pretty big argument with two of my housemates (live on dorms) that said Flow snowboards are basically junk and their bindings aren't much better either. One of them rides a burton custom x and the other a forum something something. Can someone please explain me what it is that's so bad about Flow?


delicious ironing


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Muusers said:


> I don't get it. I really don't. What is so bad about Flow snowboards? Not talking bindings here, I can imagine that those are really up to preference. But seriously, the snowboards can't be bad if people like Antti Autti and Scotty Lago are riding them?
> 
> I just got into a pretty big argument with two of my housemates (live on dorms) that said Flow snowboards are basically junk and their bindings aren't much better either. One of them rides a burton custom x and the other a forum something something. Can someone please explain me what it is that's so bad about Flow?


Because your roommates are uneducated fuck sticks that ride pieces of shit and can't see past what they ride as another option. Next time they argue with you point out their boards probably came out of the same factory.


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

But then, why are there so many people that still instigate that Flow is not even close to the likes of Bataleon or Rome or whatever?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think people hate flow it's just that there are 500 other boards that people find more interesting. I'm sure flows putting out quality stuff. They're just not appealing


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

And why exactly aren't they appealing? Not enough variety or something? Or just bad marketing?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Muusers said:


> But then, why are there so many people that still instigate that Flow is not even close to the likes of Bataleon or Rome or whatever?


Fuck if I know I can't read peoples minds why don't you ask them yourselves and see if they can actually formulate a legitimate argument as to why flows suck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck if I know I can't read peoples minds why don't you ask them yourselves and see if they can actually formulate a legitimate argument as to why flows suck.


Wow. Somebody's really got their panties in a wad today.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Extremo said:


> I don't think people hate flow it's just that there are 500 other boards that people find more interesting. I'm sure flows putting out quality stuff. They're just not appealing


It's not that Flow boards are necessarily bad it's just that they are not amazingly good either. There are quite a few board companies out there and I'd say that Flow boards are probably on the average level.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Must not be too bad, BA had this to say:


1. 164 Flow Solitude WX with NXT FX's (07/0).
Conditions: Crunchy icy man made snow mixed with natural snow, brisk but slightly overcast with hints of sunshine.
Stance: 22 wide 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: 06/07 Vans Fargo Boas size 11 with 100 plus days on them.
One word description: Fun
This board is straight up fun, you can haul on it and rail a carve like no other. The carbon fiber X's that make up the Whiskey X construction allow for ultimate pop in the tail, yet provide lots of stability under foot. This board held an edge like no other and was amazing. Seriously blew my mind. Also super light. The bindings were phenomenal, my boots are shot and kind of loose but the bindings compensated like no other. You get awesome stability in these, the ease of Flows as usual, and the ability to drive. If anything I found edge initiation easier on these bindings than my 390's, and have to say probably one of the best bindings I've been on so far.


0. 155 Flow Era with NXT AT's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas
Conditions: Very early morning, sun just peaking the mountain, bluebird, fresh corduroy with rollers
One Word Description: Slayer
Flow has to be doing something right, this board was amazing. It had the right amount of mid flex for a park stick, but a lighter weight. It puts my Hatchet to shame, and makes me question my TR. Load the tail up and pop, yet roll into the landing easily. Switch was amazing on this, perfectly fine, control was great, and flex was brilliant. Bindings are ok, not as great as the NXT FX's but these are noticeably softer and jibbier. Once again I will state that I felt I initiated flows on edge a lot quicker than traditional straps. Buttering with this board is amazing and throwing every variation of butter and spin to butter and butter to spin was easy. Flow has a great 350-dollar park slayer here that easily competes with others in that category.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Flow has done nothing with their marketing or anything else to ever catch my eye, so I don't know enough to form an opinion either way. I've known that they make boards since they first started years ago, and never gave a flying fukc. My serious distate for Flow bindings is another factor for why I don't care for that company at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it is a mixture of poor marketing and a small selection of boards and also boring graphic might be the reasons why the general public don't like them. 

I have my own reasons for not liking flow product, I owned a flow board and it started to chip/delam on the top sheet after 4-5 rides, the edges came off and it had an unbelievably soft base that would get gouges or scratches after tiny rocks or feature. I had to retire this board after half a season because it became unrideable. It was also heavy and extremely lifeless.

I have an extra hate for flow bindings and will never ride again, apart from the difficulty of binding in on anything but dead flat, its almost impossible in pow/steeps and even hard in the park. The second reason I hate flow bindings is that the last pair I owned would unexpectedly pop the highbacks down after exerting a certain amount of pressure, this happened in hard heelside carves, or if I landed a jump on my heelside edge it would eject me into the snow sliding beside my board, these were also retired quickly.

Thats why I don't like flow.


----------



## snötrocket (Oct 18, 2016)

*because you're better than that*

Because they're boards are made in China or Tunisia doesn't necessarily mean that the boards suck, but it does mean that they are not held to the same environmental or worker standards. I have been to factory areas in both Tunisia and China and believe me it is not pretty. Plus you can be sure that nobody in their factory knows the first thing about snowboarding. Flow make it very clear that they care more about profits than love for the sport and dignity in their craft. If you're gonna spend your hard earned money on a new board buy something that you can be proud of, that has good worker conditions and care for the environment. There are many great board builders out there...


----------

